# Fishing Alum from the shore



## More crappies please (Oct 12, 2014)

Is there good fishing to be had fishing from the shore in November at alum? I’m looking for crappie and saugeyes. Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

It's the best time to shore fish! I go to alum for saugeye and opt for hoover to crappie fish.
Dawn or dusk is usually best but go when you can! You never know what's gonna happen. Sometimes I'll put a catfish line out while casting with my other pole.


----------



## Rjallen683 (Sep 28, 2014)

Ill be headed out tonight around 6, done some tuning on jerks, hopefully it produces.


----------



## More crappies please (Oct 12, 2014)

Workingman said:


> It's the best time to shore fish! I go to alum for saugeye and opt for hoover to crappie fish.
> Dawn or dusk is usually best but go when you can! You never know what's gonna happen. Sometimes I'll put a catfish line out while casting with my other pole.


Thank you! I’ve never fished Hoover. Where would be a good area to fish for crappie?


----------



## More crappies please (Oct 12, 2014)

Rjallen683 said:


> Ill be headed out tonight around 6, done some tuning on jerks, hopefully it produces.


How did you do?


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

More crappies please said:


> Thank you! I’ve never fished Hoover. Where would be a good area to fish for crappie?


I typically just find a place to park and move around till I find some. Right now is good because to water is so low you can walk the edge of the shore and get just about anywhere. I look for areas where deeper water is near and able to cast to. If I use a float, I use a rocket bobber, you can really whip it out there with them.


----------



## Rjallen683 (Sep 28, 2014)

I caught a decent size cold, lol. No but really didn’t get a bite, guy next to me got a eye. The wind really picked up and couldn’t get my joshy out without slamming in the rocks. Used the biggest jigghead i had. Didn’t stay too long tho.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Spent an hour away Alum this morning. 30 minutes before first light to about 30 minutes after. Wind was out off the WSW with guests putting a big bow in the line. 33 degrees out and fishing rip rap, off a point, from shore. Water recently dropped about a foot or better.

Threw a chatter bait witha swimbait trailer, slim's big joshy, and clown rogue. Several hits on the chatterbait but never hooked up for more than a second, nothing on swims or the rogue. All hits were before sunrise but after first light. Checked the chatterbait and found the hook was rather dull? Switched to other lures and got no action. 

Hope this helps someone. If you catch anya let me know how too! LOL

Tight lines!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Mr. A said:


> Spent an hour away Alum this morning. 30 minutes before first light to about 30 minutes after. Wind was out off the WSW with guests putting a big bow in the line. 33 degrees out and fishing rip rap, off a point, from shore. Water recently dropped about a foot or better.
> 
> Threw a chatter bait witha swimbait trailer, slim's big joshy, and clown rogue. Several hits on the chatterbait but never hooked up for more than a second, nothing on swims or the rogue. All hits were before sunrise but after first light. Checked the chatterbait and found the hook was rather dull? Switched to other lures and got no action.
> 
> ...


The small crappie sized chatter baits have become a staple in my box and my friends for saugeye fishing! Alot of times we will tip them with a minnow or two. A friend of mine turned me on to this


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Rjallen683 said:


> I caught a decent size cold, lol. No but really didn’t get a bite, guy next to me got a eye. The wind really picked up and couldn’t get my joshy out without slamming in the rocks. Used the biggest jigghead i had. Didn’t stay too long tho.


That squall was kind of intense for a few minutes that night.


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

i think i'm done for the season. without a boat, i can't get to any of the crappie. been trying and failing since october.


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah I know it has been hard without a boat for crappies but saugeye occasionally but I haven't hit them. I am going to invest in a john boat this off season.


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

yeah, that and truck to pull it for me. my focus is not going to do it.


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

in the meantime, if anyone has an open seat on a boat for saturday or sunday mornings, i'm happy to contribute.


----------



## gohabs1985 (Mar 20, 2010)

I know a ton of guys fish right from shore by the dam, but is it worth trolling that area too? I have never caught any eye's there but gotta imagine if everyone is pulling them so hot and heavy that getting there in a boat would produce right?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

In regards to boating at Alum during the day...
That would be one of the community spots. Yes, the dam can be good. So can the beach. Pull out that topo map and find some flats or slow tapering points that are 25' to 30' deep with access to deeper water nearby. Fish can be anywhere in the water column after turnover but during the day you can usually spot them on you sonar close to the bottom. For boat fishing, the next week should be awesome. Yesterday the temp was right around 54. I generally find fish to be very active till things get into the mid to low 40's. The bite will continue, just not as aggressive as now most days. However, night fishing continues to improve from what I hear. Hopefully, I will have first hand knowledge on this subject soon.
But,
This is all based on my experience, I'm sure you will hear differing opinions on the day bite.


----------

